# Useful Mantis Websites.



## Jackson (Oct 18, 2005)

I think it will be a good idea to list all the websites you find useful as a Mantis keeper so that others can gain Knowledge.

Many mantis sites are not listed on Search engines such as Yahoo or Google so i think listing them here and making this thread a Sticky would be very wise.

Please List Breeders, Equipment suppliers, Stockist of Livefoods, Study groups, Scientific reports and information, Classified adverts, Anything at all!

I will list some shortly once i compose a list.


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

www.bugzuk.com

www.bugsdirectuk.com

www.mantis-inc.co.uk

www.virginiacheeseman.co.uk

www.entomental.co.uk

www.praying-mantids.co.uk

www.mantidea.tk

http://www.gryphonemblem.com/gemantids.html

www.mantisuk.com (www.exotic-pets.co.uk)

www.small-life.co.uk

www.insectcompany.com

www.bugsincyberspace.com

www.mantskingdom.com

www.easayinsects.co.uk

www.microcosmos.org.uk

www.insectshop.co.uk

www.freewebs.com/andrewsinverts

www.metamorphosis.gb.com

www.terraristik.com

www.terra-typica.ch

www.phasmidsincyberspace.com

www.livefoods.co.uk

www.earthlife.net

www.jdsmantids.com

www.forums.insecthobbyist.com

ads.goliathus.com/index.php

www.insectnet.com

www.dannesdjur.com

www.bugguide.net

www.herpsandinvertsuk.com

www.freewebs.com/worldofmantis

http://insectsinternational.com

http://www.bioquip.com/

www.angelfire.com/oh3/elytraandantenna

www.pwbelg.clara.net

www.magmaconcept.com

www.fotoinsekt.de

www.dannesdjur.com

www.mantisonline.de

www.kudlanky.com

There is a few...

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Obie (Oct 18, 2005)

:shock: Thanks Ian!


----------



## Chris Dickie (Oct 18, 2005)

> www.bugzuk.comwww.bugsdirectuk.com
> 
> www.mantis-inc.co.uk
> 
> ...


Did you remember all them or copy &amp; paste? Just interested, lol, as it would take quite a long time to type them out.

Last time I checked ads.goliathus.com had closed but I'll check again


----------



## infinity (Oct 18, 2005)

notice where Ian's site is  right after MFs and the other main one


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

:lol: naturally jon  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 18, 2005)

glad to see herpsandinvertsuk lol yeah Ian did you write those of by heart?


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

who knows...


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 18, 2005)

(the answer is nobody)

:shock:


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

lol, I got a pretty large collection of sites that I use regularly, to purchase from, and just to refer to, some most of them were memory, and some of them I looked up.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## DMJ (Oct 18, 2005)

> www.bugzuk.comwww.bugsdirectuk.com
> 
> www.mantis-inc.co.uk
> 
> ...


Get a life Ian....lol


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

haha, maybe you are right dave...  

Cheers,

Ian


----------

